# How does a 24 hr bezel work without a gmt hand.



## cuzbone

I would like to put a 24 hour bezel insert on my Seiko skx007 but I cant figure out how the 24 hr bezel would work for telling time in a second zone. I can see how a 12 bezel would work you just go set the triangle or pip at the 12 O'Clock position to + or - the number of hours GMT. However on a 24 hr bezel your odd numbers are in between the actual hour numbers on the face. The 2 on the bezel would be over the one on the face. The 4 is over the two on the face. Etc. I just don't see how this would work without a 4 th GMT hand. Am I correct?

John


----------



## allaboutmusic

Do you have a picture? ALl the pictures of SKX007s I saw on Google have regular diving bezels.


----------



## Dennis Smith

I have seen Seiko Diver 24 hour bezels being produced aftermarket and put up for sale lately. They look really nice, but you're right...there's not much practical use for them unless you somehow fit a GMT movement and hand in the watch.
Another option is to install a 1-12 bezel which kind-of works as an extra timezone reference to the regular 12 hour hand (though you don't know AM or PM at a glance).


----------



## cuzbone

Google Yobokies custom bezel inserts. There are pics on poor mans watch forums.
John


----------



## allaboutmusic

Oh right, I see what you mean now. Yes, as the others have said, the 24 hour bezel wouldn't be particularly functional on your watch without a GMT hand.


----------



## Ron V

cuzbone said:


> I would like to put a 24 hour bezel insert on my Seiko skx007 but I cant figure out how the 24 hr bezel would work for telling time in a second zone. I can see how a 12 bezel would work you just go set the triangle or pip at the 12 O'Clock position to + or - the number of hours GMT. However on a 24 hr bezel your odd numbers are in between the actual hour numbers on the face. The 2 on the bezel would be over the one on the face. The 4 is over the two on the face. Etc. I just don't see how this would work without a 4 th GMT hand. Am I correct? John


 Just divide the 24 bezel value by 2, you can now treat it like a 12 hour bezel.


----------



## ned-ludd

Ron V said:


> Just divide the 24 bezel value by 2, you can now treat it like a 12 hour bezel.


I expect that in the _fourteen years_ since this thread was opened and last commented on, the OP has resolved his puzzle.


----------



## Ron V

ned-ludd said:


> I expect that in the _fourteen years_ since this thread was opened and last commented on, the OP has resolved his puzzle.


Probably, was just posting for the new person that might come along ^_^


----------



## Michael Day

Putting a 24 hr bezel on a 12 watch is I'm sorry to say, useless. They only work when you have a 24 hour hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chascomm

Also, the 14 years since this thread was started has seen a proliferation of GMT-Master style aftermarket bezel inserts marked 1-12 with dots for the half-hours, thereby solving the problem for those who want the look of a GMT and enough function to justify it.


----------



## mconlonx

...and Seiko introduced the NH34, which all of a sudden makes all those SKX 24hr bezels a bit more attractive and germain...


----------

